# wenn es angeht



## Korba007

Hallo allerseits,

möchte wissen was die obige Phrase bedeutet.

DWDS              –                angehen

Perf. u. Plusquamperf. nicht üblich
Beispiele:
etw. geht (gerade noch, schon) an (= ist erträglich)
wenn, sobald, so gut es angeht (= möglich ist)
es geht nicht, schlecht an (= ist nicht schicklich)''

Könnte jemand einen Satz bilden?

Danke


----------



## Hutschi

Es geht gerade noch an, das zu fragen.

Stil: Hier leicht unhöflich.

Es geht nicht an, in Arbeitskleidung in die Oper zu gehen.

Stil: belehrend bzw. verurteilend.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Es geht gerade noch an, das zu fragen.




Ist das im Sinne von 'erträglich sein' gemeint? Bei dem zu erklärenden Beispiel von DWDS steht 'möglich'. Ändert dies etwas an der Sache? 

Also 'Man kann es fragen, wenn es angeht'. 'Wenn es angeht' vorausgesetzt dass es erträglich ist, oder das man es darf oder das es eine Gelegenheit dazu gab, das zu fragen.


----------



## Hutschi

Normalerweise soll man selbst erst ein Beispiel schreiben und Kontext angeben. Hier also: dass man es darf.
Das eigene Beispiel zu bilden ist aber nicht so einfach.
Deshalb betrachte ich die Frage gerade noch als zulässig.

Da ich es einfach so hingeworfen hatte, war es aber etwas unhöflich.
Ich habe das oben deshalb noch etwas ergänzt.

Edit:
PS: die Wendung ist wahrscheinlich etwas veraltet. In Umgangssprache kommt sie praktisch kaum vor.

Ich habe sie vielleicht 20 Jahre lang nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Normalerweise soll man selbst erst ein Beispiel schreiben und Kontext angeben. Hier also: dass man es darf.
> Das eigene Beispiel zu bilden ist aber nicht so einfach.
> Deshalb betrachte ich die Frage gerade noch als zulässig.
> 
> Da ich es einfach so hingeworfen hatte, war es aber etwas unhöflich.
> Ich habe das oben noch etwas ergänzt.




@Hutschi

Könntest du einen Satz schreiben, der 'wenn es angeht' ausgeht? Die obigen verstehe ich ohne weiteres.


----------



## Hutschi

Sie könnten sich etwas professioneller kleiden, wenn es angeht.

Stil: Kritik, sie wird verstärkt. Sie - wegen formaler Umgebung. Chef zu Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Sie könnten sich etwas professioneller kleiden, wenn es angeht.
> 
> Stil: Kritik, sie wird verstärkt. Sie - wegen formaler Umgebung. Chef zu Mitarbeiter.


Danke @Hutschi 

'sobald' und 'so gut es angeht' sagen das gleiche aus?


----------



## Hutschi

Nein, "so gut" behandelt die Qualität, "sobald" behandelt die Zeit.

Zwei Hinweise:
Nicht verwechseln mit der Statusänderung bei Geräten.

Das Licht muss ausgeschaltet bleiben.
Du kannst in die Dunkelkammer hereinkommen, sobald = wenn es angeht.
Diese Form ist weit verbreitet.

Auch: Das geht dich nichts an.
Das ist ebenfalls weit verbreitet.

Aber die vorherigen Beispiele werden eher durch andere Ausdrücke ersetzt.

"Sie könnten sich professioneller kleiden, wenn es Ihnen nichts ausmacht." Das ist zwar ebenfalls nicht sehr freundlich - aber es ist heute idiomatischer.


"Es ist nicht schicklich!" sagt heute auch kaum noch jemand. In gehobenem Stil ist es möglich, ebenso wie das besprochene "... wenn es angeht."


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Nein, "so gut" behandelt die Qualität, "sobald" behandelt die Zeit.


Da könnte man also sagen  'Sie möchten bitte diese Überweisung machen sobald es angeht' ?

Einen Satz, der mit 'so gut es angeht'  ausgeht, kann ich mir nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Hutschi

Korba007 said:


> Da könnte man also sagen  'Sie möchten bitte diese Überweisung machen, sobald es angeht' ?


Bis auf das fehlende Komma, ja. Der Stil bleibt aber in normalem Stil wenig idiomatisch.
Besser: ... sobald es Ihnen möglich ist.


Schnüren Sie mir bitte das Mieder, so gut es angeht.

Ich habe ein Beispiel gewählt, das zeigt, wie veraltet die Wendung ist.
Heute gibt es das klassische enggeschnürte Mieder nur im Theater oder in Szenekleidung (z. B. Steampunk). In entsprechender Gruppensprache könnte es passen.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Bis auf das fehlende Komma, ja. Der Stil bleibt aber in normalem Stil wenig idiomatisch.
> Besser: ... sobald es Ihnen möglich ist.
> 
> 
> Schnüren Sie mir bitte das Mieder, so gut es angeht.
> 
> Ich habe ein Beispiel gewählt, das zeigt, wie veraltet die Wendung ist.
> Heute gibt es das klassische enggeschnürte Mieder nur im Theater oder in Szenekleidung (z. B. Steampunk). In entsprechender Gruppensprache könnte es passen.



@Hutschi Bezieht sich aber die Wendung 'es geht nicht an...zu..'' darauf, dass
1)sich etwas nicht zu tun schickt, oder
2)dass man etwas nicht tun kann/darf

Es geht nicht an, in der Kirche einen Kaugummi zu kauen.  Heisst es dass es sich nicht schickt einen Kaugummi zu kauen oder dass man es nicht kann/darf?


----------



## Hutschi

In dem Fall beides. Es schickt sich nicht und man darf es nicht.
Man kann es natürlich trotzdem tun.
Ich denke nicht, dass es gesetzlich verboten ist.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> In dem Fall beides. Es schickt sich nicht und man darf es nicht.
> Man kann es natürlich trotzdem tun.



Kann man es auch in Fragen benutzen?

'Geht es wirklich nicht an, in der Kirche einen Kaugummi zu kauen?'


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt, man kann es verwenden, oft ist aber eine andere Wendung besser.
Die Frage klingt für mich idiomatisch.


----------



## Korba007

@Hutschi

Gibt es unter Beibehaltung dieses Kontextes von 'angehen' einen Unterschied zu 'gehen'?

Es geht noch, das zu fragen
Es geht nicht, in Arbeitskleidung in die Oper zu gehen. 
Schnüren Sie mir bitte das Mieder, so gut es geht.
Heb das Bein soch hoch wie es geht.


----------



## Hutschi

Gehen ist objektiv, angehen ist eine gesellschaftliche Konvention.
Es geht = man kann es/es funktioniert
Es geht an = es entspricht den Sitten (mit entsprechenden kontextabhängigen Modifikationen)

Pragmatisch gesehen können sich die Bedeutungen überlappen.

Das Mieder schnüren 
So gut es geht - so gut Sie es schaffen
So gut es angeht - so gut Sie es den Sitten gemäß schaffen


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Gehen ist objektiv, angehen ist eine gesellschaftliche Konvention.
> Es geht = man kann es/es funktioniert
> Es geht an = es entspricht den Sitten (mit entsprechenden kontextabhängigen Modifikationen)
> 
> Pragmatisch gesehen können sich die Bedeutungen überlappen.



Aber das geht doch nicht _(das kommt nicht infrage), _dass du jetzt schon aufbrichst!  Quelleuden
aber das geht doch nicht _an, _dass du jetzt schon aufbrichst!

Wie wuerdest du das betrachten?


----------



## Hutschi

Das "doch" wandelt es von einem objektiven zu einem subjektiven Satz (je nach Tonfall Enttäuschung oder Ärger) um, es gibt eine Bewertung. Auch der Tonfall kann eine Rolle spielen, und es gibt feste Wendungen.
Im gegebenen Wortlaut sind die Bedeutungen fast identisch. Der Stil ist natürlich verschieden.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Gehen ist objektiv, angehen ist eine gesellschaftliche Konvention.
> Es geht = man kann es/es funktioniert
> Es geht an = es entspricht den Sitten (mit entsprechenden kontextabhängigen Modifikationen)
> 
> Pragmatisch gesehen können sich die Bedeutungen überlappen.
> 
> Das Mieder schnüren
> So gut es geht - so gut Sie es schaffen
> So gut es angeht - so gut Sie es den Sitten gemäß schaffen




@Hutschi
So gut es geht-möglichst gut
So gut es angeht - so gut Sie es den Sitten gemäß schaffen.  Ist es vielleicht nicht so, dass man wie im Satz ''Sie könnten sich etwas professioneller kleiden, wenn es angeht.'' etwas von in dem Fall jemandem, von dem man sich das Mieder schnueren lassen will, etwas erwartet und ihm dabei gleichsam Vorwuerfe macht?


----------



## Frieder

Ich kenne aus meiner Kindheit im Norden noch den Ausdruck „Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen” mit der Bedeutung „Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein”, oder moderner „Das gibt's ja wohl nicht”, ein Ausdruck der Entrüstung oder Empörung. Dass das Wort _angehen_ in diesem Sinne auch südlicher gebraucht wird, war mir bis dato nicht klar.

Siehe hierzu auch diese Diskussion.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Möglich ist hier vieles:

Das geht doch nicht! 222 Millionen wird keiner zahlen können und wollen!  - hat der FC Barcelona bis vor Kurzem gedacht
Den Wert eines Menschen in Euro auszudrücken, das geht doch nicht an! - Es ist möglich, aber _unmoralisch bzw. verwerflich_, so etwas zu tun. Muss nicht illegal sein.
Das geht doch nicht an, 222 Millionen für Neymar! Jetzt werden aber endgültig Mondpreise bezahlt! - Der Sprecher hält die Summe für nicht möglich/unglaubwürdig.
Geht es wirklich nicht an, 222 Millionen zu bezahlen? Das ist doch Kapitalismus - Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis - Der Sprecher will den Kapitalismus bzw. den maßlose Ablösesumme verteidigen und bestreitet mit der Frage _den Vorwurf der moralischen Verwerflichkeit._
*
Nicht zu verwechseln mit:
*
Öffnen sie das Gerät erst, _wenn es angeht_ = wenn es sich anschaltet.
Die Höhe der Ablösesumme _geht dich nichts an!/geht keinen etwas an!_ - wir halten die Höhe geheim/das soll niemand erfahren.


----------



## Hutschi

Korba007 said:


> @Hutschi
> So gut es geht-möglichst gut
> So gut es angeht - so gut Sie es den Sitten gemäß schaffen.  Ist es vielleicht nicht so, dass man wie im Satz ''Sie könnten sich etwas professioneller kleiden, wenn es angeht.'' etwas von in dem Fall jemandem, von dem man sich das Mieder schnueren lassen will, etwas erwartet und ihm dabei gleichsam Vorwuerfe macht?


Ich denke, es hängt vom Kontext ab.
Und wirklich: Diese Formen mit "wenn es angeht" werden sehr sehr sehr selten verwendet.
Beim Beispiel mit dem professionellen Kleiden ist in jedem Fall ein Vorwurf drin. Er wird durch "wenn es geht" verstärkt. Ebenso bei: "Wenn es angeht." Das geschieht durch das Stilmittel der Ironie.
PS:
Sitte ist sehr allgemein. Wenn etwas verwerflich ist, verstößt es gegen die guten Sitten.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Ich kenne aus meiner Kindheit im Norden noch den Ausdruck „Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen” mit der Bedeutung „Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein”


Diese Formulierung ist nach wie vor sehr idiomatisch und weit verbreitet in Norddeutschland. 

Dagegen hätte ich "... , wenn es angeht" nicht verstanden und bin mir auch nicht sicher, was es bedeuten soll. Möglicherweise "falls es möglich ist". Ich rate davon ab, diese ungewöhnlich, nicht idiomatische Formulierung zu verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Zur Veranschaulichung:
A: Mache mal bitte das Licht an.
B: Es geht nicht an.

Das hat praktisch in 100% (99,99...%) der Fälle die Bedeutung: Es funktioniert nicht. Das Licht bleibt aus.

Die Bedeutung "Das ziemt sich nicht für mich." tritt in der Praxis nicht in dieser Form auf. (Auch dieser Satz - das ziemt sich nicht -  ist bereits am Veralten.)
Hypothetisch wäre sie möglich, sie ist aber in unserer heutigen Sprache nicht idiomatisch, wie Kajjo schon schrieb. _Niemand_ würde es so verstehen.

Feste Formen, wie „Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen!”,  erhalten oft eine älteren Sprachform am Leben, als Relikt. Ich kannte diese Form auch. Über die genaue heutige Verbreitung kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Sie könnten sich etwas professioneller kleiden, wenn es angeht.





Korba007 said:


> 'Sie möchten bitte diese Überweisung machen sobald es angeht'


In diesen beiden Sätzen passt "angehen" m.E. gar nicht (oder ich  verstehe bloß nicht, was "angehen" hier bedeuten soll ).


> Duden_ angehen_
> 9) möglich, zulässig, *vertretbar sein*


"angehen = _möglich_" darf man nicht iSv. "_machbar_" verstehen, sondern iSv. _"zulässig, vertretbar"._


----------



## Hutschi

Sie könnten sich etwas professioneller kleiden, wenn es angeht. (wenn es Ihnen nicht widerstrebt.) Der Satz enthält natürlich Ironie bzw. Sarkasmus. ("Könnten der Herr sich bequemen ..." wäre eine Steigerung davon.)

'Sie möchten bitte diese Überweisung machen sobald es angeht' (sobald es vertretbar ist.)


---Die Form tritt wahrscheinlich nur noch in älterer Literatur auf, im "normalen" Sprachgebrauch eher nicht.
Die Bedeutung ändert sich je nach Kontext etwas.

---

In der Negation bedeutet "das geht _*gar*_ nicht" mit betontem "gar" oft ungefähr das gleiche, wie "Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen."  - "Das geht _*gar*_ nicht!" ist aber im Gegensatz zu der anderen Wendung (umgangs-)sprachlich auf dem Vormarsch und häufig zu hören.

Beispiel: "Das geht _*gar*_ nicht, wie du herumläufst."


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> wenn es angeht. (wenn es Ihnen nicht widerstrebt.)


_"wenn es Ihnen nicht widerstrebt"_ - diese Bedeutung (selbst ironisch gemeint) ist für mich hier nicht drin!
"wenn es angeht" ≈ "wenn es sich ziemt" (wie du selbst geschrieben hast).

und:
_'Sie möchten bitte diese Überweisung machen, sobald es angeht*' (sobald es vertretbar ist.)_
*gemeint war (mMn.) "sobald wie möglich". (oder irre ich mich, Korba?)


----------



## Hutschi

Wie wäre es mit "wenn es sich für Sie ziemt"/"Wenn es genehm ist"?

Korba wollte wissen, wie man "angehen" interpretieren kann, was es bedeutet, und Beispielsätze.
Wir kommen zu dem Problem in #2: Die Fragestellung war eigentlich zu allgemein.
Und er wollte den Unterschied zu "wenn es geht" wissen.

Wir stimmen aber - soweit ich es den Beiträgen entnehmen kann, dass die Wendung "angehen" im gegebenen Sinn selten idiomatisch ist im Sinne dessen, dass ich es anderen Formen vorziehen würde. Es klingt überkandidelt und veraltet.
Dass die Wendung teilweise nicht mehr verstanden wird, ist kein Wunder. Sie ist im gegebenen Sinn extrem selten. Und die jetzige häufige Verwendung in diesem Faden kann davon natürlich das eigene innere Wörterbuch beeinflussen. Es wirkt natürlicher, als es in der gegenwärtigen Verwendung ist.

Es wäre interessant, in welchem Kontext Korba es verwenden möchte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wie wäre es mit "wenn es sich für Sie ziemt"


"das ziemt sich (nicht)" = "das  gehört sich (nicht)" - und "das geht (nicht) an" haben etwas mit Moral zu tun ((nicht) gegen den guten Ton verstoßen), passen also in keinem der oben genannten Sätze:  _(Sie könnten sich etwas professioneller kleiden, wenn es angeht. / 'Sie möchten bitte diese Überweisung machen, sobald es angeht.)_


Hutschi said:


> Wir stimmen aber - soweit ich es den Beiträgen entnehmen kann, dass die Wendung "angehen" im gegebenen Sinn selten idiomatisch ist im Sinne dessen, dass ich es anderen Formen vorziehen würde. Es klingt überkandidelt und veraltet.


Nein, da stimmen wir nicht ganz überein, ich halte "etwas geht (nicht/ gerade noch) an" weder für _unidiomatisch_ noch für _überkandidelt und veraltet_. In meinen Ohren klingt es einfach 'gehoben', in der Alltagssprache würde ich es nicht verwenden.

Den Angaben 1) und 3) im DWDS stimme ich zu, N° 2 dagegen befremdet mich.
DWDS
1) etw. geht (gerade noch, schon) an (= ist erträglich)
2) wenn, sobald, so gut es angeht (= möglich ist)
3) es geht nicht, schlecht an (= ist nicht schicklich)


Im Duden wird die (veraltete) Bedeutung  2) nicht angeführt:


> Duden
> akzeptiert werden können, annehmbar sein, sich ertragen lassen, erträglich/möglich/vertretbar sein, sich vertreten lassen, zulässig sein; (bildungssprachlich) akzeptabel sein, tolerabel sein, toleriert werden können


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Damit ist mir klarer, wie Du es meinst.
Abhängig vom Kontext stimme ich zu.
Überkandidelt empfinde ich es in der Alltagssprache bzw. Umgangssprache, nicht in gehobener Sprache oder in historischem Kontext.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Es wäre interessant, in welchem Kontext Korba es verwenden möchte.



Ich möchte wissen, wo ich schon einige Bedeutungen kennen gelernt habe, wie sich _angehen _und _gehen _zueinander verhalten. 

Satzpaar 1. 
Es geht gerade noch, das zu fragen.
Es geht gerade noch an, das zu fragen.

Satzpaar 2.
Es geht nicht, in Arbeitskleidung in die Oper zu gehen.
Es geht nicht an, in Arbeitskleidung in die Oper zu gehen.


Frieder said:


> Siehe hierzu auch diese Diskussion.



Dies habe ich mir durchgelesen und was mir auffällt ist, dass _angehen _i.S.v _möglich sein _nur mit _können _unzertrennlich auftreten könne.

Bei angehen steht jedoch.

*III*. VERB _(mit ES)_ sein _es geht nicht an, dass ..._ möglich oder erträglich sein Es/das kann (so) nicht angehen.
Um dieses ''Möglichsein'' auszusprechen, muss man es wirklich unbedingt mit _können _verbinden?
Abgesehen davon, welches ''möglich sein'' ist damit gemeint? Könnte jemand einen Beispielsatz schreiben?

Viele interessante Beispiele finden sich auch hier:

Mädchengymnasium St. Agnes
Besagen die, dass das in den Sätzen Enthaltene passieren kann oder dass es den gesellschaftlichen Konventionen widerspricht, oder...?


----------



## Hutschi

Satzpaar 1.
Es geht gerade noch, das zu fragen.
Es geht gerade noch an, das zu fragen.



Satzpaar 2.
Es geht nicht, in Arbeitskleidung in die Oper zu gehen.
Es geht nicht an, in Arbeitskleidung in die Oper zu gehen.

In diesen beiden Satzpaaren sind die pragmatischen Bedeutungen gleich.
"Es geht gerade noch" bedeutet "Die Grenze ist fast erreicht." Pragmatisch ist es das Gleiche wie 1.2. "Es geht gerade noch an".

Theoretisch könnte 1.1 auch bedeuten, dass man nicht noch Weiteres fragen kann.
2. 1 kann auch bedeuten: Man kommt in solcher Kleidung nicht in die Oper hinein, weil man nicht hineingelassen wird. Das ist aber stark kontextabhängig. Und 2.2. könnte das Gleiche bedeuten, wobei hier noch der Grund angedeutet wird. Heute ist der Einlassdienst in der Oper liberaler, und man kann theoretisch auch in Jeans in die Oper gehen. Deshalb sehe ich keinen praktisch relevanten Unterschied. Allerdings wird die Form "Es geht nicht" sehr viel häufiger genutzt.

Zu den Beispielsätzen: St. Agnes


> Es geht nicht an, dass Gott Mensch wird
> und alles bleibt wie es ist. (etc.)


Es ist religiöse Sprache, diese hat gehobenen Stil und erhält ältere Formen länger aufrecht. In religiöser Sprache und in diesem Stil ist "Es geht nicht an" idiomatisch.
Nach meinem Gefühl behandelt es Sitten, im Sinne: es wäre falsch, wenn Gott Mensch wird und alles bleibt, wie es ist. Sein Opfer wäre vergeblich. So dürft Ihr nicht handeln. Es wäre gewissermaßen unerträglich.
Es ist eine Mahnung: Was macht Ihr da? Lasst es nicht zu, so zu handeln wie immer und nichts zu verändern! So etwas tut man nicht!

In negierter Form sind sich die Formen "es geht nicht" und "es geht nicht an" im konkreten Fall sehr ähnlich, abgesehen von der Stilebene auch inhaltlich.
(Man tut so etwas nicht, und deshalb geht es nicht.)


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> nd 2.2. könnte das Gleiche bedeuten, wobei hier noch der Grund angedeutet wird. Heute ist der Einlassdienst in der Oper liberaler, und man kann theoretisch auch in Jeans in die Oper gehen.



Ich kann mich irren, aber, da der Satz _Es geht nicht an, in Arbeitskleidung in die Oper zu gehen. _verneint steht, ist der Einlassdienst konservati_v,_ und lässt damit keinen in Jeans angezogen gekommennen rein. 



Situation 1. 
Dieser Aufsatz geht gerade noch - kann gerade noch akzeptiert werden. (Vom Lehrer) oder ist gerade noch gut genug, (um) akzeptiert zu werden.
Dieser Aufsatz geht noch hin
Dieser Aufsatz geht gerade noch an

Situation 2. 
Es geht nicht, solch einen Aufsatz abzugeben! 
Es geht nicht hin, solch einen Aufsatz abzugeben!
Es geht nicht an, solch einen Aufsatz abzugeben!

Sitation 3. 
Geh zur Post die Briefe schicken so schnell es geht! - so schnell es überhaupt möglich ist/so schnell du es überhaupt tun kannst
Geh zur Post die Briefe schicken so schnell es angeht! - den Sinn des Satzen mit der Kleidung übertragend, würde ich leichte Kritik verspüren. Ist es das, was die Sätze voneinander unterscheidet oder steckt hinter dem zweiten nocht etwas?

'Hingehen' passt m.E. hier nicht hinein, oder?

Wie ist es aber mir der Frage der 'gesellschaftlichen Konvention'? Überträgt sie sich auf das oben Verfasste?


----------



## Hutschi

Situation 1.
Dieser Aufsatz geht gerade noch. - kann gerade noch akzeptiert werden. (Vom Lehrer) oder ist gerade noch gut genug, (um) akzeptiert zu werden.
Dieser Aufsatz geht noch hin.  Das kenne ich nicht. Es geht vielleicht, ich würde es so nicht sagen. Diesen Aufsatz kann man so noch hinnehmen.
Dieser Aufsatz geht gerade noch an.  Nur in gehobenem Stil. 

Situation 2.
Es geht nicht, solch einen Aufsatz abzugeben!  = es entspricht nicht den gesellschaftlichen Konventionen. (Das ist auch klar durch "solch einen". Dass es faktisch geht, ist dadurch bewiesen, dass der Aufsatz abgegeben wurde/wird bzw. zur Abgabe vorgesehen ist. Man kann jeden Aufsatz abgeben, auch wenn man es nicht sollte.)
Es geht nicht hin, solch einen Aufsatz abzugeben!  Das kenne ich ebenfalls nicht. 
Es geht nicht an, solch einen Aufsatz abzugeben!    Nur in gehobenem Stil. Entspricht dann inhaltlich dem ersten Satz dieser Gruppe.

Sitation 3.
Geh zur Post die Briefe _ab_schicken, so schnell es geht! - so schnell es überhaupt möglich ist/so schnell du es überhaupt tun kannst  (umgangssprachlich)
Geh zur Post die Briefe _ab_schicken, so schnell es angeht! - passt in heutigem Deutsch stilistisch nicht zusammen. Ich würde es so nicht verwenden.



> - den Sinn des Satzen mit der Kleidung übertragend, würde ich leichte Kritik verspüren.


 _Da es ein Auftrag ist, sehe ich hier keine Kritik._


'Hingehen' passt m.E. hier nicht hinein, oder?  _das stimmt. Aber nicht verwechseln mit "Geh hin zur Post ..." Das geht._



> Wie ist es aber mir der Frage der 'gesellschaftlichen Konvention'? Überträgt sie sich auf das oben Verfasste?


_ Im Prinzip ja, aber es hängt vom Kontext ab. Siehe oben. _


----------



## Korba007

@Hutschi

Wie sieht es ohne Verneinung aus? Kann man sagen:

Geht es, ins Theater in Sportschuhen angezogen zu kommen?
Geht es an, ins Theater in Sportschuhen angezogen zu kommen?

Ich möchte gerne noch die Frage der Randbedeutung des Verbs klären - möglich sein.

_Wie kann es überhaupt angehen, dass ein Truthahn beim Grand Prix antreten darf? (www.bild.de, gecrawlt am 24.12.2010)
Wie geht es überhaupt an, dass ein Truthahn beim Grand Prix antreten darf?._ Geht das in Fragen?

Randfrage: _Wie kann es gehen, dass - _*möglich i.S.v.*_ wie kommt das, dass...?_

_

„Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen!” = _Das ist ja wohl nicht möglich
_Das geht ja wohl nicht an! _Geht das in Aussagesätzen?

Steht das immer in Verbindung mit 'können', 'dürfen' (ich glaube, 'mögen' ist auch möglich) oder kann es auch ohne Hilfsverb stehen?


----------



## Hutschi

Geht es, ins Theater in Sportschuhen angezogen zu kommen?
Geht es an, ins Theater in Sportschuhen angezogen zu kommen?

Möglich sein hat mehrere Bedeutungen.
1. es ist aus objektiven Gründen nicht möglich.
Das trifft in beiden Fällen nicht zu. Ich sehe keine objektiven Gründe.
2. Es ist aus subjektiven bzw. gesellschaftlichen Gründen nicht möglich.

Hier fallen die Bedeutungen zusammen.
Stilistisch bleiben beide Formen unterschiedlich. Der erste Satz ist umgangssprachlich, den zweiten empfinde ich als Stilbruch (Mischung umgangssprachlich vs. gehobener Stil, inhaltlich ist er aber möglich).

_Wie kann es überhaupt angehen, dass ein Truthahn beim Grand Prix antreten darf? (www.bild.de, gecrawlt am 24.12.2010)_
Hier ist es klar, dass die subjektive Möglichkeit gemeint ist.
_Wie geht es überhaupt an, dass ein Truthahn beim Grand Prix antreten darf?._ Geht das in Fragen?
Ich empfinde die Formulierung nicht als idiomatisch. Grammatisch ist sie korrekt, ich würde sie aber nicht verwenden. Vielleicht gibt es aber einen Kontext, in dem sie möglich und idiomatisch ist. Eventuell geht es als rhetorische Frage mit scharfer Kritik und/oder in erregtem Zustand. Als normale Frage geht es nicht.

_Das geht ja wohl nicht an! _Geht das in Aussagesätzen?

Ich kenne keinen solchen Fall. Es geht nur im Imperativ. Es ist eine feste Wendung. In dieser Form ist es ein Sonderfall.

---
Randfrage: _Wie kann es gehen, dass - _*möglich i.S.v.*_ wie kommt das, dass...?_

Ich kenne die Abkürzung nicht und kann es deshalb die Frage nicht beantworten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nur nebenbei:


Korba007 said:


> ins Theater in Sportschuhen angezogen zu kommen


ist falsches Deutsch. 
> Ist es möglich, mit Sportschuhen ins Theater zu gehen?


----------



## Hutschi

"... ins Theater in Sportschuhen angezogen zu kommen" empfand ich als umgangssprachlich, nicht als falsches Deutsch. Was ist falsch?
Ich denke, wenn man einen solchen Satz zum Beispiel in einem Roman schreibt, dient es zur Charakterisierung der Sprachebene und der Person.
Falsches Deutsch wäre:  "... angezogen im Theater zu kommt in Sportschuhen."

"Ist es möglich, mit Sportschuhen ins Theater zu gehen?" ist neutrales Standarddeutsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Würdest du wirklich sagen "in Schuhen angezogen"? 
Und "ins Theater" am Satzanfang, getrennt von "zu kommen"?
Auch umgangssprachlich halte ich das für unvertretbar.


----------



## Hutschi

Sagen würde ich es eher nicht, habe aber solche Sätze schon gehört.


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Randfrage: _Wie kann es gehen, dass - _*möglich i.S.v.*_ wie kommt das, dass...?_




'Im Sinne von' habe ich gemeint.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist möglich, hat aber eine andere Bedeutung, als die bisher betrachtete.

Wie kann es gehen, dass du heute schon wieder zu spät gekommen bist?
Wieso bist du heute schon wieder zu spät gekommen bist? 

Der erste der Sätze ist eher umgangssprachlich. Der zweite ist standardsprachlich.

Gefunden habe ich noch:
"Wie kann es gehen, dass man über meinen Namen bei Ihnen bestellen kann, obwohl ich gar kein Konto bei Ihnen habe?" 
Die Konnotation ist starke Erregung. Gemeint ist "Wie kommt es, dass man über meinen Namen bei Ihnen bestellen kann, obwohl ich gar kein Konto bei Ihnen habe?"

Es funktioniert auch im positiven Sinne.
"Wie kann es gehen, dass beide gleichermaßen zufrieden sind?" (Originalsatz gekürzt und geändert.)
= Was muss man dafür tun?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wie kann es gehen, dass du heute schon wieder zu spät gekommen bist?


"Wie kann es gehen" (das halte ich hier nicht für idiomatisch!) würde ich unbedingt durch " Wie kommt es, dass ...." ersetzen.



Hutschi said:


> Der erste der Sätze ist eher umgangssprachlich.


Ehrlich, indem du alles mit dem Stempel "umgangssprachlich" durchgehen lässt, erweist du Korba keinen Dienst / hilfst du ihm nicht weiter.


----------



## Korba007

@Hutschi @JClaudeK

_Marktdialog Nachhaltige und sozial-verantwortliche Beschaffung – wie kann das gehen? Unternehmen und öffentliche Beschaffer im Dialog.  _

Gefunden auf: Marktdialog Nachhaltige und sozial-verantwortliche Beschaffung – wie kann das gehen? Unternehmen und öffentliche Beschaffer im Dialog | ELAN-RLP.

_Gerade Zähne in kurzer Zeit – wie kann das gehen?

Gefunden: Gerade Zähne in kurzer Zeit – wie kann das gehen?_


Ist hier die Bedeutung 'wie kommt das zustande' oder variiert es mehr richtung 'wie läuft das/wie sieht der Prozess aus'?


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn man den Artikel liest, kommt man darauf: Wie kann man das erreichen?
Also mehr: Wie läuft das?

Zu Umgangssprache: Umgangssprache – Wikipedia

Für mich ist es alltägliche Sprache in sehr verschiedenen Formen, also keine falsche Sprache.
Das kann verschiedene Abstufungen zur Standardsprache haben und sich mit ihr überlappen.
Ich betrachte sie nicht als nachlässige Sprache.
In dem Sinne meinte ich, dass der erste Satz in #42 eher umgangssprachlich verwendet wird.
Standardsprachlich ist er, soviel ich sehe, auch korrekt. Ich denke, das meint JClaudeK mit seinem Hinweis.
Dagegen ist der in #39 beanstandete Satz standardsprachlich falsch. JClaudeK akzeptiert ihn auch umgangssprachlich nicht.


----------



## Korba007

@Hutschi

Noch 2 abschließende Fragen, nämlich kann man 'angehen können' im Sinne von 'möglich sein' im ''bestätigenden'' Sinne benutzen? Laut den hier enthaltenen Informationen gilt dies vor allen Dingen für Fragen und verneinte Sätze. Wie wäre es mit Aussagesätzen?

Ich gebe einige Beispiele an:

1) Bauern, Bonzen und Bomben
6.Zeile von Oben.

2)Thread: Midlane mit Smite
_Das kann angehen, aber immoment ist es halt so das z.B. Ezreal viele Bans auf sich zieh, da sein One-Shot potential sehr groß ist._
Was bedeutet  'das kann angehen' in den obigen Sätzen?

3)Das Grab im Deich
7.Zeile von oben - 'kann angehen' als Erwiderung hört sich an wie 'meinetwegen' oder 'so sei es!'

Wie geht es an, dass du dich wieder verspätet hast? ( Wie kann es (an)gehen, dass du dich verspätet hast).  Das geht an-es ist möglich.  Kann man es auch ohne Hilfsverben verwenden?


----------



## Hutschi

...

1) Bauern, Bonzen und Bomben
6.Zeile von Oben.
_Standardsprachlich, literarischer Stil, über 70 Jahre alt. Von solchen Quellen ist mein Sprachgefühl für diese Wendung geprägt._

2)Thread: Midlane mit Smite
_Das kann angehen, aber immoment ist es halt so das z.B. Ezreal viele Bans auf sich zieh*t*, da sein One-Shot-Potential sehr groß ist._
Was bedeutet  'das kann angehen' in den obigen Sätzen?

_Im Prinzip bedeutet es: Das ist möglich._

3)Das Grab im Deich
7.Zeile von oben - 'kann angehen' als Erwiderung hört sich an wie 'meinetwegen' oder 'so sei es!'

_Ja, das funktioniert. Auch "einverstanden" ist als Bedeutung hier möglich, es sind ungefähr Synonyme._

Wie geht es an, dass du dich wieder verspätet hast? ( Wie kann es (an)gehen, dass du dich verspätet hast).  Das geht an - es ist möglich.

Kann man es auch ohne Hilfsverben verwenden?
_
Ich denke nicht, dass es im positiven Sinn in dieser Form verwendet wird. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern, es so gelesen oder gehört zu haben. Im negativen Satz funktioniert es._


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Für mich ist [Umgangssprache] * alltägliche Sprache* in sehr verschiedenen Formen, also keine falsche Sprache.


das ist auch meine Auffassung von "Umgangssprache", solange man davon sagen kann "diese Ausdrucksweise ist (in gewissen Gegenden) gang und gäbe".

Mit  dieser Definition
"Der Begriff _Umgangssprache_ hat auch die Bedeutung „nachlässige, saloppe bis derbe Ausdrucksweise“. Dabei wird vor allem nach Sprachstil unterschieden und die Umgangssprache in Gegensatz zu einer gepflegten Ausdrucksweise gesetzt."
dagegen bin ich nicht einverstanden, das nenne ich nicht Ugs. sondern eben „nachlässige/ saloppe /  derbe Ausdrucksweise“.




Hutschi said:


> Standardsprachlich ist er, soviel ich sehe, auch korrekt.   Ich denke, das meint JClaudeK mit seinem Hinweis.


Nein das meinte ich nicht!


> Duden: gehen
> durchführbar sein, funktionieren, gelingen, infrage/in Frage kommen, klappen, machbar/möglich/umsetzbar sein, sich machen lassen; (salopp) hinhauen





JClaudeK said:


> _"Wie kann es gehen, dass du heute schon wieder zu spät gekommen bist?"_ Das halte ich nicht für idiomatisch!


"_Wie kann es gehen" =_ Wie kann es funktionieren/ klappen/  ...., _dass du heute schon wieder zu spät gekommen bist?  _- das 'funktioniert' doch nicht!

und _"Geht es (an), ins Theater in Sportschuhen angezogen zu kommen?"_ ist natürlich erst recht nicht vertretbar! (cf: #39)


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Wie geht es an, dass du dich wieder verspätet hast? ( Wie kann es (an)gehen, dass du dich verspätet hast). Das geht an - es ist möglich.
> 
> Kann man es auch ohne Hilfsverben verwenden?
> _
> Ich denke nicht, dass es im positiven Sinn in dieser Form verwendet wird. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern, es so gelesen oder gehört zu haben. Im negativen Satz funktioniert es._



Da ich etwas misverstanden haben, frage ich nach: 
Wie kann es (an)gehen, dass du dich verspätet hast - Wie geht es an, dass du dich wieder verspätet hast? Korrekt.
Das kann angehen = das geht an? Korrekt.
Das kann doch nicht angehen (Es kann nicht wahr sein/So kann es nicht weitergehen)-das geht doch nicht an?  'Das geht doch nicht an' habe ich nur im Sinne von 'das geht so nicht weiter' gehoert. Kann es ebenfalls 'das darf doch nicht wahr sein'?


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Korba,

_Wie kann es (an)gehen, dass du dich verspätet hast - Wie geht es an, dass du dich wieder verspätet hast? Korrekt._
Es wird sehr selten verwendet.

_Das kann angehen = das geht an? Korrekt._ Ich denke nicht, dass es als Frage in dieser Form korrekt ist. Ohne Kontext kann man auch im Falle, dass das Fragezeichen ein Versehen war, nicht sagen, ob es korrekt ist.

_Das kann doch nicht angehen (Es kann nicht wahr sein/So kann es nicht weitergehen)-das geht doch nicht an? 'Das geht doch nicht an' habe ich nur im Sinne von 'das geht so nicht weiter' gehoert. Kann es ebenfalls 'das darf doch nicht wahr sein'?_
Ich habe es nie als "So kann es nicht weitergehen" gehört oder gelesen. Der erste Satz bedeutet meist: "Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!"
_'Das geht doch nicht an'  _würde ich eher interpretieren als: "So kann man das doch nicht machen!" (Natürlich bei entsprechendem Kontext.)

Beachte auch JClaudeK's Antworten.
Beachte, dass die meisten es nicht als idiomatisch betrachten. Ich bin vielleicht voreingenommen, weil ich sehr viel lese und viele aus verschiedenen Dialektgebieten kenne, wodurch sich auch seltene Redewendungen in meinem inneren Wörterbuch finden.




an JCLaudeK: Erst mal Danke für die weiteren Erläuterungen.

Ich habe es so verstanden:

_"Wie kann es gehen, dass du heute schon wieder zu spät gekommen bist?"_
=
_"Wie kann es (dir nur) möglich sein, dass du heute schon wieder zu spät gekommen bist?"_

Das ist in Deiner Liste enthalten:  Duden: gehen
durchführbar sein, funktionieren, *gelingen*, infrage/in Frage kommen, klappen, machbar/*möglich*/umsetzbar *sein*, sich machen lassen; (salopp) hinhauen

Oder auch:
Wie konnte es dir (nur) gelingen, schon wieder zu spät zu kommen?" Das ist zumindest in meiner Gegend völlig idiomatisch. Allerdings zeugt es selten von guten Manieren. Normalerweise werden solche Formeln nur in einer Hierarchie von oben nach unten verwendet. Ausnahmen gibt es auch hier.

--
Bei der Definition der Umgangssprache stimmen wir überein.

---


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> _Das kann angehen = das geht an? Korrekt._ Ich denke nicht, dass es als Frage in dieser Form korrekt ist. Ohne Kontext kann man auch im Falle, dass das Fragezeichen ein Versehen war, nicht sagen, ob es korrekt ist.



Danke @Hutschi  Hier meinte ich einen Aussagesatz.

Das kann angehen-das geht an. Im Kontext der angegebenen Quellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe kein Beispiel gefunden, in dem "das geht an" isoliert verwendet wird, außer in der grammatischen Erklärung von "das kann angehen".

Ich kann es nicht völlig ausschließen, dass es verwendet wird, kenne aber keinen Fall.

(Beachte, dass "angehen"="eingeschaltet werden/sich einschalten" im Gegensatz hierzu vorkommt.

Es geht an - Englisch Übersetzung - Deutsch Beispiele | Reverso Context
Beispiel: Es geht an, wenn man pfeift. = es wird durch Pfeifen eingeschaltet.

Die theoretisch mögliche Bedeutung: "man darf ohne Probleme pfeifen." ist praktisch ausgeschlossen.

Es geht an eine Bank in Mexiko. - Es wird an eine Bank in Mexiko geschickt.

Ich habe viele Beispiele durchgesehen. Die Wortgruppe kommt oft vor, aber nie in der angegebenen gewünschten Bedeutung.

Betrachte auch im Wordreference-Forum: Danke, es geht an. "Danke, es geht an." Diese Formel scheint regional verwendet worden zu sein, denn sie kommt in einem Wörterbuch vor. Aber im alltäglichen Gebrauch habe ich sie noch nie gehört. In einer Übersetzung von Bilbos Sprache in Deutsch könnte ich es mir noch vorstellen. Oder vielleicht beim braven Soldaten Schwejk.

Ich habe einige Belegstellen gefunden, bei Google Books, es endet Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts und stammt meist aus dem 19. Jahrhundert.

PS: 6 Belegstellen, davon 2 russische Wörterbücher, die es für normal halten:

"Danke, es geht an" - Google-Suche

Mündlich scheint es zumindest regional öfter verwendet worden zu sein, ich denke nicht, dass die Autoren es erfunden haben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wie konnte es dir (nur) gelingen, schon wieder zu spät zu kommen?" Das ist zumindest in meiner Gegend völlig idiomatisch.


In meiner Gegend nicht. Hier in SWDtl. würde man die Ironie des Satzes so ausdrücken:
Wie hast du es fertiggebracht/ Wie bringst du das bloß fertig, schon wieder zu spät zu kommen?


----------

